# Finally found him!!!!



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hunted with Lettheairout... Searched bout an hr...big ol 7...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

It was a damn fun hunt. Still can't believe he ran it like that

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Congrats to both of you on this one. Hat's off to lettheairout for helping put Espo on a buck before he heads out again.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

That is all you could manage from a high fence hunt?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta end the season Val! Hate I had ta miss it!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Jason I got another for you. As long as the gate was closed behind us when we left. Nothing a few Bengamins can't handle 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Story once I get him cleaned up and in the cooler...


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job Espo! Waiting on the story.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice! Had to be a blast!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Flag on the late story.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Meh, 'issaight I guess.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

That'll take the edge off for now Espo.
be safe and hurry back.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Score. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

good one there! congrats


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

Gonna have to throw a flag for me having to stay up so late. I can't go to bed until I get the story. Congrats on the kill. He's a good one. Be safe my friend!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Gotta wait up. The story is gonna be something you don't wanna miss. Finally got out of the shower I am wore out. About to head to bed. Espo it was a blast hunting today. Ready for next season with everybody

somewhere in a tree


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

Ive gotta get in on some of the blackwater action next year. I enjoy eglin but ive got to get back over to blackwater some too. Yall are having too much fun lol


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks already dead...:whistling::whistling::notworthy::notworthy:

Did you come across him while chasing a wounded squirrel trail?

Jim


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

That's the way to put the icing on a trip home. Good Job, Val.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Come on Espo.....THE REST OF THE STORY ??
Flags

Delay of game 
Unsportsmanlike conduct
Intentional grounding....... (one more of those an your ejected)


LOL JK ....CAN'T WEIGHT TOO HEAR THE STORY......."******* bro" 
version...of how it went down'
Headed to Bryant Bridge road fish farm ....aka WURK!
Peace Out.........


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Another fine animal. Nice job val.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Jason I got another for you. As long as the gate was closed behind us when we left. Nothing a few Bengamins can't handle
> 
> somewhere in a tree


 
Do I have to go shirtless again???:whistling:


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice buck! Congrats to both of y`all


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok boys...here's the story... Met up with lettheairout and his buds... I knew their names but they introduced themselves as Cold Cut and his son Tater Tot:blink:.... So I'm like "Dem sum helluva names boys"... They just laughed real loud.. anyhoo... we head to the secret spot...they tell me where I need to go and what not... so I'm like... "a'ight den"... they drive up the road a bit...so I'm gettin' dressed at the truck...feelin' good.... load me gun up... strap on the harness...pull out the love juice...spray sum on the boots... walk in... jack up.... bout three thirty o clock...I hear one of the boys getting blowed up... I mean bad... dern thang blew and ran to the right... then blew and ran back to the left.... fer bout 3 minutes solid.... hell... im think it gon' run over to me...but it didn't...anyway... thing settle back down... hit the can... grunted... doe pops out...she leaves....I was trying to text at the same time... dropped my can...then dropped my grunt call.... so im like :glare:....bit of time goes by... spike with his nose on my trail...went straight to the tinks bomb...makes a scrape... heads off.... I wanted to call but forgot I had dropped the damn thang.... well... in my bag I got a Pack Rack...so I say... hell... I pull it out... tickle it a little... little friendly sparrin'.... sounded real good... so I just got on it... I mean good too.. kinda got carried away... I was in the zone son :boxing:.... put it up... now all this time I had to pee... like real bad... I knew that I shouldn't move after rattlin' like that but I had too.... I couldn't hold it no mo'.... pulled the bottle out... whipped out the Alabama Black Snake.... I look up...BUCK....joker came out on fire.... closed the bottle... was tryin' not to move so the night stick stayed out...pick up me gun.... now... the buck came out on the other side of this big ol' oak tree so I couldn't get a shot on him....workin' his way back n forth... he disappeared....damn.... what did I do.... pulled out the pack rack again... banged it together a couple times... here he comes again from down wind... bout 80yds from where he went in....Boys... the damn buck was on fire... gruntin' n snarlin... lookin back n forth...he was starin straight in my direction... I thought 'bout shootin' him in his chest. I held off...he started walkin' to me stopped... at about 90 yds.... it was a stare off... my heart is poundin'.... its startin' to get dark... cross hairs gettin' dim...please mr. buck turn to the side... PLEAAASE!!!!....last light.... and I mean last light... he turns...Bang....270 sent his way... I see the deer wheel around and head to the opening....I tried textin' Cold Cut n dem... signal in and out...I stayed in the tree.... they came over... they hollerin' VAL!!! I hollered back...I SHOT HIM WITH MY D--K OUT!!!!! They came to where I was... shined my light... where I shot him... climbed down....they found blood as I was climbin' down.... walked over to 'em....told a quick story... started trackin.... tracked good blood... then it stopped... we in the swamp now... its thick....Tater Tot is back on blood... how in the hell is this deer runnin' like that????We about an hr in...Robert is like was he a goodun??? I'm like I wouldn't be out here if he wasn't brother....Bout that time... Tater hollers... "GOT EM!!!!!" we head to him.... that joker is a horse.... big 'ol boy....bout 180-190...we drag him out....he had run bout 150 into the swamp.... finally get him to the road.... load him up.... hooted and hollered... told some good stories... we hunt a lot of the same places.... we know ALOT of the same trees... any way time to head back.... I call Grouperhone:... tell him the story... He was like "Hell yeah son attaboy "... I was like "hell yeah".... git to the house put him in the cooler.... I was wore slap out... all in all I was a great hunt... awesome time to be back home... deer huntin' is the best medicine a man can git.... tell you what boys...the story bout the blowin' deer and the part where the doe pops out was spot on... everything else I made up....:blush::blush::blush:....staying tuned...:whistling:


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Legendary.


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

*Story*

Good Story Val and good deer. Know your heading back soon, stay safe brother and will see you when you get back. Sent you a PM with some info about your "in a tree career decision". Let me know if you need anything. 
R/Walt


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

espo16 said:


> the story bout the blowin' deer and the part where the doe pops out was spot on... everything else I made up...


@Walt


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Lol! Great story! Glad you got you 1! I wrestled one of those Alabama snakes one time for over an hour..... Then I realized I was masterbating!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Lol! Great story! Glad you got you 1! I wrestled one of those Alabama snakes one time for over an hour..... Then I realized I was masterbating!


 ummm, this scares me. I thought you were a white dude...sooooo


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

That was a good story. We didn't get much fellowship time before the hunt due to my crew running behind from Dr. Appointments. But was a good evening sit. Even if all I saw was a million robins. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. I thought you said black Alabama snakes. Kind of missed the boat on that one.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I hollered back...I SHOT HIM WITH MY D--K OUT!!!!! 

hahahaha. One thing I noticed in the story. You didn't mention putting it back in your pants. Did you leave it out the whole time just to assert your manhood? I know I would be impressed with a guy's toughness if he went crawling through briars with his junk hanging out.

Great story. Glad you got him.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Good job Val!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats Nice buck


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Damn what a story lol nice buck! Let's see some more pics of that joker!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice one!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Boys ....Y'all can't read too good... Must be the water....the part about the blowin' deer and the doe poppin' out is true...."Everything else I made up..." If I had more pictures I would post 'em up... That was the only good 'un I could find on the internet...


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Great story! Has anyone nticed how freakin huge the neck is on that buck? Were his glands black?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Great story! Has anyone nticed how freakin huge the neck is on that buck? Were his glands black?











Read a couple posts up.... You must be related to yo daddy....


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

espo16 said:


> Boys ....Y'all can't read too good... Must be the water....*the part about the blowin' deer *and the doe poppin' out is true...."Everything else I made up..." If I had more pictures I would post 'em up... That was the only good 'un I could find on the internet...
> View attachment 431905


 You were blowing deer? Gross! Is that why your had your snake out? 

Better not tell the guys in the sandbox.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Rickpcfl said:


> You were blowing deer? Gross! Is that why your had your snake out?
> 
> Better not tell the guys in the sandbox.



Don't tell nobody...


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

espo16 said:


> Don't tell nobody...
> View attachment 431993


 I bet you came across (pun?) a lot of interesting images while performing the search to find that image.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

espo16 said:


> View attachment 431961
> 
> 
> Read a couple posts up.... You must be *related* to *yo daddy*....


No comment :whistling:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Rickpcfl said:


> I bet you came across (pun?) a lot of interesting images while performing the search to find that image.



If you only knew....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's a better pic. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice buck... he's about this wide...









Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

John B. said:


> Nice buck... he's about this wide...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bwaaaahaaaaahaahahaaaaaaa!!!!! Too bookoo! Too bookoo!!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

One of my favorite movies. I actually bought it yesterday out of the $5 bin at Walmart.

Congrats on a fine buck man!

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Good buck. Not sure what part is true other than the buck, but good story. You have a way with words...or parts of words. 

If you headed back over the pond, be safe. F**k ISIS.

EDIT:
Soooooo.... the whole thing was BS?? No buck. No black racer. Oh well......fun read.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

The ONLY part that is true is up to the part where the doe popped out... EVERYTHING else is made up...there was no buck...I found the picture on the internet!!!! EVERYBODY.... THERE WAS NO BUCK!!!! Sheesh....


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

That ain't right.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

espo16 said:


> The ONLY part that is true is up to the part where the doe popped out... EVERYTHING else is made up...there was no buck...I found the picture on the internet!!!! EVERYBODY.... THERE WAS NO BUCK!!!! Sheesh....


 Noooo. Now you're making this up. I saw the picture of your buck and read it on the internet. It must be true, you can't lie on the internet.

Can I have the backstrap?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Rickpcfl said:


> I hollered back...I SHOT HIM WITH MY D--K OUT!!!!!
> 
> I know I would be impressed with a guy's toughness if he went crawling through briars with his junk hanging out


Keep in mind his pecker has been in a sock so much the last 6 months that it has grown a toenail and calluses. Fink saw it.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

So you WERE trailing a squirrel... 

Did you find it?

Jim


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Not just any squirrel...


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

grouper22 said:


> Not just any squirrel...


Wow. That is a Boone and Crockett squirrel.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

jim t said:


> So you WERE trailing a squirrel...
> 
> Did you find it?
> 
> Jim


LMAO Jim.... BTW...SWEET AVATAR!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm so confused... you mean there wasn't a snake .... and you didn't have to pee real bad? And there's really no Tater Tot?

I have to go lie down.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> I'm so confused... you mean there wasn't a snake .... and you didn't have to pee real bad? And there's really no Tater Tot?
> 
> I have to go lie down.


No...Tater Tot DOES exist... he was wearing tights too!!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

He was the one that got blowed up.... LOL


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great story and great buck


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice looking buck Val, got a nice neck on'em.. well done!


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

This just keeps getting better lol


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Might be the post of the season if it keeps up...


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

If only there was a.223 involved somehow lol


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol...


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Edit the .270 to .223. These guys will believe anything. And we know you can't kill a deer 190lbs with a .223.


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

That moment when you get caught with your d*ck out:001_huh:


----------



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

This thread is a classic....hahahaaa. Nice buck btw LOL


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Tater tot had tights on under his shorts. Kinda like old people will wear shorts over sweat pants. My back still is sore from dragging the deer back up the hill out of the gully. 

somewhere in a tree


----------

